# Crushed rock or crushed rock/clay mix for driveway & ramp to garage?



## Live Oak

I have a choice of crushed rock or a mix or crushed rock and clay called "base" to use for my driveway and ramp up to garage. What would be the best to go with? Both are the same cost at $5 a ton. I am leaning towards the crushed rock as it allows water to drain down through it whereas the crushed rock/clay base mix will pack down and not allow water to drain through it but wash off of it. Both have some advantages and disadvantages. The clay mix I like that it will pack down hard but I am concerned about it becoming muddy and soft in the event of a large amount of rain or snow. Any ideas, comments, or suggestions very welcome.


----------



## chrpmaster

I would go with the crushed rock and pack it down good. You're right about the water passing through plus no muddy tracks into the garage. the only downside is if you lose traction getting into the garage you can dig the stone up easier.

Of course pictures would make it easier to give better advice.


----------



## Durwood

I'm not sure about the base Chief, but i put down what i think is similiar called "Chips and dust" and it packs like concrete when it is dry. But what a mess it is when it is wet as it gets tracked everywhere. I would never do it again and my Brother-in-law put down just the rock itself and it has settled good and made him a nice driveway. 

Dur


----------



## Chris

After laying in a couple new jobs with my neighbor last year and on my property, I would go with the crushed rock...Excellent advice thusfar, from those in the know! :tractorsm


----------



## HarryG

I'm glad this thread was started. I too am planning on doing my driveway. Currently its a mudhole due to no frost in the ground and usually unbearably muddy every Spring.
I was told put a mix of stone and concrete dust from our local gravel bank but now I'm thinking stone only due to the drainage issues.


----------



## Fordfarm

I have had the best luck with "crusher run" rock (varying sizes from 2" on down. Let it pack down 3-4 weeks and cover with crushed concrete. Pack this down and after a couple rains it will be like concrete. Of the two you mentioned, crushed rock.


----------



## Archdean

Consider base underneath (build up) and a thin (no more than 2")top dressing of a crushed aggregate!!
You gain the stability with the base and the cleanliness on top!!

Advantages:
Won't migrate lateraly with traffic yet will drain well and will remain extremely clean! Can be renewed easily with a light application of aggregate as needed!

Disadvantages: None!


----------



## Big Allis

we use crusher run mostly here its 3/4 stone wth fines mixed in or use roto millings crushed concrete or bank gravel if available thing tht makes good sub base is a good base so if u got topsoil or soft ground u need get tht out n if u can put some typar dwn tht will tighen the area n let water threw n not up we use wats called a road matting or the typar like u put dwn 4 weed barrier but in bigger rolls you can use plain crushed rock but i dnt reccomend it cause its too loose n if u dnt have a good drainage under yer base watever it is it will hold water n cause ya problems n defeat yer purpose use crusher run if u can get it or watever ya use gets lil muddy on yop from rain get some stone chips n put on top


----------



## Live Oak

I guess I should have asked this question a lot sooner. My neighbor showed up with the dump truck and off we went to the rock quarry. I ended up going with the crushed limestone rock/clay mix. We spread about 20 tons and are going to let it set for a few weeks and then start packing it down good with the tractor and my truck. We will then spread a top layer of crusher run on the top. The base under the gravel mix we put down is almost all creek gravel and the area is very hard packed. Eventually in the future when time and the money permit; I may go back and pour a concrete drive over top. I'll post how it all turns out as we go along. Thanks for the replies guys! I appreciate your help!


----------



## Chris

Was wondering.....when good ole' BIGALLIS was going to chime in with his expertise!!!

Good to see you ole' buddy!


----------



## Big Allis

i dnt get round much lolol


----------



## chrpmaster

My brother used the gravel and dust mixture inside his pole barn when he built it. It was down for several months before he actually enclosed the sides and roof so it got rained on quite a bit and now is dry. he says its real firm and now that its dry is very clean to walk on. I am thinking about adding some of the gravel dust to the stone in my pole barn to firm it up more. 

Just another idea that I hope someone else can use too.


----------



## Big Allis

water helps tighten up gravel and stone plus right after u put it dwn if u have a way too pack it just run it dwn wth machine n then dress it up or go rental store n rent a plate tamp for day wen u put the stone or gravel down


----------



## Live Oak

It rained on the spread out mix for 2 days and I have a tamping plate and will be tamping it down tomorrow. A lot of the clay washed off the top and the gravel is showing now so I think it is going to be looking nice with time.


----------



## Big Allis

shld do good chief if needed dress it up wth lil more material


----------



## OleGrandWizard

Any updates on this project, Chief? How did the weekend treat her?


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry OGW, I missed your follow up question. The rock clay mix has done very well. After I got it packed down hard and a few good rains on it, the exposed clay washed off and the top layer is all gravel. The clay mix underneath has set up and dried hard and is about as solid as concrete. No washing or erosion at all so far. Worked out well!


----------

